# elgin part out



## hstavn (Aug 15, 2011)

if i would part out this elgin is there any parts you guys would want? let me know.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 15, 2011)

handle bars, stem and rear rack.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 15, 2011)

and the seat/seatpost.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm interested in the tank. Thanks, Elgin


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 15, 2011)

Fenders,fork, dropstand,truss rods, thanks Tom


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like the grips if they're in decent condition.


----------



## slick (Aug 15, 2011)

Isn't this on ebay?? O man, another part out. I refuse to participate in this viscious vulture behavior. Another 1 bites the dust.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 15, 2011)

If the tires are Allstates Im definitely interested..even if not(with different colored rims than bike?)Im interested


----------



## JRE (Aug 15, 2011)

*Whole bike*

I'm interested in the whole bike.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 16, 2011)

heres your chance...


http://cgi.ebay.com/prewar-elgin-bi...ultDomain_0&hash=item20bbf60a8f#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 16, 2011)

a far cry from the 850 on cl. prices are soft.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 16, 2011)

*?*

If my offer (considering shipping for me) was not sufficient (congruent with Bricycle's top end estimate), I am fine with that...win some, lose some and if the condition was more to my liking, more chips would have been on the table.
This bike is on ebay with bids, craigslist, and now offered in pieces to members here simultaneously, so who is the real winner here?
Chris


----------



## hstavn (Aug 16, 2011)

if it doesnt get my reserve price on ebay i will part it out im just looking at all my options.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 16, 2011)

*?*

Hmmm, that is a good answer...although the order of events probably had folks wondering.


----------



## hstavn (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry for any confusion im not trying to be shady. just trying to sell a bike. I do realise i shoild have gone about it different. I will remember that in the future. thanks


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, I didn’t note it earlier but you have a very nice condition version of the short-tank Murray Elgin. For aesthetic reasons most collectors seem to prefer the late curved tube versions with the long tank but the short tank version is much less common, I’ve only seen a couple in equal condition to yours. (And yours may actually be the same bike that I saw at the Kent swap a few years ago since I believe you are somewhat local.)

Anyway, I thought I’d ask about the serial and model numbers while you still have the bike.

I’ve been collecting those numbers from Murray built Elgins and later JC Higgins to try to make order of them to better date the bikes for collectors. The serial number will be on the underside of the crank hanger and the model number is the number following the 502 in the white field on the seat mast decal. I can’t read the number in the eBay photo and it may be that it is not readable or present anymore anyway… the model number was over-stamped on the decal and is not as durable as the decal itself. 

If you don’t mind posting the numbers or PMing them to me I would appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## hstavn (Aug 16, 2011)

the model number after 502 is 5070 the serial number is MOS 76916 let me know any info you can get? is it the same bike? I am in portland.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for posting the numbers. 

They add to what I have collected but I haven’t been able to decode the early numbers to any great degree yet. Sears gradually added to the amount of information they stamped into the crank hanger and the later model numbers (on the decal and later the crank hanger) are only three digits long. Later serial numbers usually have what may be an additional letter/year code added to the crank hanger serial numbers that this bike does not. 

As I noted the short tank versions were offered in 1938 and 1939 and I would guess this may be a 1938 model based on the relatively low serial number and lack of any additional serial number modifier. I have a pieced together version of the same bike in my collection that is serialed about 5800 units later.

This probably is the same bike that passed through the Kent Swap a few (4-5?) years back, I’ll PM you what I know about it’s past.


----------

